# Betta Obstacle Courses!



## freshwaterfishtips (Aug 21, 2012)

Wantai is so curious, same betta as my av. I've had him for over 2 months, and I've played all the games with him in the book...the finger game...training him to go through a hoop...training him to jump for his food...showing him new things and putting "betta safe" toys to float around his tank...training him how to eat out of a bowl...playing with a laser pointer...
After 2 months he got bored anyway, and is perfect at all his tricks. He always seems to know what I'm trying to do. He even responds to his clicker, which is a dog training tool, and gets really excited whenever he hears it (someone at our local petstore recommended it.)

So now I started combining everything into a BETTA OBSTACLE COURSE!
I put 2 pipe cleaner hoops and his pipe cleaner tube in a row, and he went through them all in a row 2 times without hesitation!

Anyone have any ideas of harder obstacle courses that will keep him thinking? Or any more harder things to play with bettas? Any stories or ideas would be awesome!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is something really cool on amazon! http://www.amazon.com/R2-Fish-Schoo...&qid=1347144262&sr=8-1&keywords=fish+training


----------



## freshwaterfishtips (Aug 21, 2012)

That looks cool, I think I might just try that.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay bettalympics!


----------

